# Oberon covers & Cadillac lotion unique question



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My hubby did indeed get me a Red River Garden cover (journal cover) for my custom Ginkgo decal'd K2 and now I have a unique question about its care as I may (fingers crossed) be receiving an Oberon handbag for Christmas and I would like to be prepared.

I know Oberon recommends using Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care Leather Lotion for their covers which I would like to use - just for protection as it is absolutely beautiful as it is now.  My question is: is their any sort of residual residue from using this product or anything that would attract dust or debris?  I ask this because we live in Ahwatukee/Phoenix, Arizona where there is dust everywhere.  I often leave my Kindle on my bedside table and if the window is open then a bit of dust is inevitable.

I would opt not to use it if it would attract more dust.  Any thoughts??


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I have the purple ROH cover and use the lotion and it dries into the leather nicely and quickly and I think it's been really great in softening up the leather. You just use a cloth to rub it over the entire cover and it will keep the leather conditioned, but not leave anything behind when it dries. And you can use the Cadillac lotion on lots of stuff, all your shoes, handbags, etc. I work in a shoe store and we sell this product and it's what most of recommend for general leather products.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, my, a new RRG and a handbag, to boot. Congratulations!


No handbag yet......I hope this doesn't jinx my Christmas giftie possibility.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cloudyvisions said:


> I have the purple ROH cover and use the lotion and it dries into the leather nicely and quickly... but not leave anything behind when it dries.


Thanks cloudyvisions! I am always reluctant to treat anything for the dust attraction possibility.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know any EU suppliers? The marketplace seller on amazon doesn't deliver to Germany.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the link to the company, perhaps you could ask them? Or Oberon?
http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/

Anyone else have any suggestions for where they've bought it?

Betsy


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

I found an eBay shop that sells it, I just have to make up my mind whether I want to spend $16 on leather lotion. I'll probably just end up using the leather care I have.


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

I believe if a product can't be shipped overseas there is normally (but not always) something stated saying so. Example ~ "Sorry, but due to customs, the type of product, etc this product is not available to be shipped internationally or to the following countries".  If there is any question as to whether they can ship the Cadillac lotion or not and to be 100% sure before ordering I am sure most places would welcome your phone call/email regarding your concern.  They might also be able to tell you where you could purchase the product locally or an acceptable substitution.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

As I said, the sellers on amazon don't ship to Europe.  I may or may not buy the lotion on eBay. I own alternative products already but since Oberon recommend the Cadillac lotion I thought it wouldn't hurt to try and get that.


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
If you try ordering from amazon.co.uk instead of amazon.com you may be lucky!
I do all the time, living in Norway and have never had any problems with shipping exept with the Kindle itself and the e-books...

Marianne


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

That's one of the first places I looked. Neither amazon.co.uk nor any of their marketplace sellers stock this particular lotion.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, but I don't know.  I got mine from Amazon.com.  I suppose if you wanted to purchase an Amazon GC for a KindleBoard member, they might be willing to order from Amazon and ship it to you.  I ship to Afghanistan and Australia all the time.

I put the Cadillac Lotion on my covers and it dries quickly and really improved the appearance, IMO.  I love it so much, I've put it on all kinds of other stuff including my good leather purses, belts, shoes, my husband's boots and even my son's boots.  I had to end up ordering more and I found somewhere (I forget where, maybe ebay) that I purchases two bottles of it.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a couple of questions as well. Does it remove any of the dye/color with it when you use the cloth? For those covers with lots of lines in them, like mine is the ginkgo leaf, doesn't the lotion settle in the creases and lines?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have the Tree of Life with lots of detail and I don't have that problem.  No the dye does not come off.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have the Tree of Life with lots of detail and I don't have that problem. No the dye does not come off.


How long do you leave the lotion on? Do you let it dry before you wipe it off?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

When I apply a nice thin coat, I've hardly ever had to wipe any off.  The leather soaks it right up.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Kindle Gracie said:


> When I apply a nice thin coat, I've hardly ever had to wipe any off. The leather soaks it right up.


Thank you!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I live in Australia and to get items from the USA that wont deliver Internationally, I use myus.com  This gives me a USA Post Box, and then as a member, any packages I have ordered are consolidated into 1 package, and then shipped by DHL on to me in Australia.  Because the Australian dollar is currently worth more than the USA dollar, AND our retailers here charge well over 30 - 50% more for the same item, OR dont carry the item at all, I have found this to be a fabulous thing for me.  I also joined as an Amazon Prime member, which means that many things get shipped to my US box for free.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Feylamia said:


> I found an eBay shop that sells it, I just have to make up my mind whether I want to spend $16 on leather lotion. I'll probably just end up using the leather care I have.


Found on ebay, 4oz size.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150555470134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Found on ebay, 4oz size.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150555470134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


That is actually *8 ozs.*


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

For those in the UK, the leather treatment for Doc Marten shoes works beautifully on the covers as well.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> Found on ebay, 4oz size.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150555470134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Yep, that's the one I found. Still, $16 is a lot for some lotion. 



SilverMaple said:


> For those in the UK, the leather treatment for Doc Marten shoes works beautifully on the covers as well.


Nifty, I think I may have some of that at my parents' house.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Feylamia said:


> Yep, that's the one I found. Still, $16 is a lot for some lotion.


Feylamia... the ebay Cadillac Care lotion (8 oz) is $4.75 + $3.26 for shipping = $8.01 Not that bad.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Bonbonlover said:


> Feylamia... the ebay Cadillac Care lotion (8 oz) is $4.75 + $3.26 for shipping = $8.01 Not that bad.


I wish.  It's either $10.76 (USPS First Class Mail) or $29.25 (USPS Priority Mail). Don't forget we're talking international shipping.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Feylamia - A very good leather care product readily available in Germany is Erdal Lederfett. I have been using it for many years on bags as well as leather jackets.

Slightly off topic - where in Germany do you live? I am originally from Berlin


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh, 'ne Berliner Göre - schön!   My mum's from Berlin, too - I'm from Lippe (which is basically the German equivalent to Tolkien's Shire  ). 

I do have some Erdal stuff here somewhere. I was a bit worried that applying something fatty would soften the leather too much but then again, I think I will really like the darker look it will give the cover.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Feylamia said:


> I wish.  It's either $10.76 (USPS First Class Mail) or $29.25 (USPS Priority Mail). Don't forget we're talking international shipping.


Oh my bad! Yah, I'm not sure I would do that. You must have some quality leather care in Germany. You guys did get running water recently, no?


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Feylamia said:


> Ooh, 'ne Berliner Göre - schön!  My mum's from Berlin, too - I'm from Lippe (which is basically the German equivalent to Tolkien's Shire ).
> 
> I do have some Erdal stuff here somewhere. I was a bit worried that applying something fatty would soften the leather too much but then again, I think I will really like the darker look it will give the cover.


In German and slightly off topic 
Ick bin zwar schon lange nich mehr in Deutschland, aba berlinan kann ick noch


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

something about jelly doughnuts.....


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Not really but almost  
More like jam doughnuts


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Bonbonlover said:


> You must have some quality leather care in Germany. You guys did get running water recently, no?


 

We do but Oberon recommends Cadillac lotion only so I thought I'd ask. I do have a couple of products I'll test on my cover once I have it. Ideally, I want to darken the leather without softening it too much. 

manou, meine Mutter hat nie berlinert - das fand ich schon immer schade.  Is there a german thread somewhere? We should start one. Get more Germans in here using SEO bait.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I live in Australia and to get items from the USA that wont deliver Internationally, I use myus.com This gives me a USA Post Box, and then as a member, any packages I have ordered are consolidated into 1 package, and then shipped by DHL on to me in Australia. Because the Australian dollar is currently worth more than the USA dollar, AND our retailers here charge well over 30 - 50% more for the same item, OR dont carry the item at all, I have found this to be a fabulous thing for me. I also joined as an Amazon Prime member, which means that many things get shipped to my US box for free.


Good info to have! How to you handle returns or has this been an issue?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Good info to have! How to you handle returns or has this been an issue?


So far so good. But the price savings on every item I have purchased, in some cases more than 50%, means that if I have to return maybe, 1 in 5, (but nothing yet!) means I am still way ahead. Aussie dollar is currently 1.05 USD. 12 months ago it was worth around 72 US cents. Plus, our retailers jack up prices by around 40%, even retailers like Tiffany. But, people have discovered online shopping in a big way and are reaping the benefits.

My two best buys. Not your Daughters Jeans. Here they retail for $299! . I tried some on in the store and then ordered the exact same style from Amazon, for $85!

Roomba. I purchased the pet model and spare brushes and filters for $369 on Amazon, and with the exchange rate this was $359 AUD. Shipping by DHL to Australia in five days is around $100. So all up, $439. In Australia, the model below this one sells for $799.  . And that doesn't include any spares.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a product called Leather Master that I use on my leather chair and ottoman. It is a car leather interior care kit which contains a cleaner and a protective lotion. I'm thinking of using the lotion on Oberon.


----------



## stampingpaperdoll (Oct 4, 2009)

I have some coach leather cleaner and lotion-do you think I could use that?  It says for all types of leather.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

For those that use this, how many applications do you put on? I put on one hoping to get a bit of shine and it's still as matte as before. Do you use more than one application of it?


----------

